# RSW June 2013 show



## deano955 (Apr 29, 2010)

30th of June will be our next show at North Petherton again You can find the Community Centre right in the middle of North Petherton on the A38, next to the church.
12 - 4:30

postcode, TA6 6QA

Over 16s £3 Each
Under 16s get in free 

all under 16s must be accompanied by an adult 

join us on facebook ReproBatesShouthWest


----------



## deano955 (Apr 29, 2010)

our next show 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

